# Malekith and Shadow King.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I love Gav Thorpe's work, and now that these two books are available as ebooks, I will be buying them. What I want to know is, are they linked in any way, and if so should I read one in particular before the other?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

They are both part of the _Sundering Trilogy_.

_Malekith_ > _Shadow King_ > _Caledor_.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They are both part of the _Sundering Trilogy_.
> 
> _Malekith_ > _Shadow King_ > _Caledor_.


Cool. Thanks for that.k:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

You may enjoy this piece of news. According to his blog, Gav Thorpe has expressed interest in continuing the adventures of Alith Anar with possibly more Time of Legends novels, or an exclusive novella about him.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I wonder if Graham McNeil is going to do anything further with his Sigmar trilogy as I would like to know what happens with Gerreon


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

jasonbob said:


> I wonder if Graham McNeil is going to do anything further with his Sigmar trilogy as I would like to know what happens with Gerreon


Graham has expressed the intention to do further Sigmar books in the future, short stories as well as full novels from various periods in Sigmar's life.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> You may enjoy this piece of news. According to his blog, Gav Thorpe has expressed interest in continuing the adventures of Alith Anar with possibly more Time of Legends novels, or an exclusive novella about him.


Which, in turn, is _awesome._ Alith Anar is probably one of the most dynamic characters I've ever read...he's basically the goddamn Batman who also kills people. He's also my favorite character in Warhammer Fantasy. Hopefully, Gav writes the next High Elf codex, because the last guy sapped all personality out of it.

Thanks for the news bro :grin:


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

jasonbob said:


> I wonder if Graham McNeil is going to do anything further with his Sigmar trilogy as I would like to know what happens with Gerreon


I hope he does, I'm sort of annoyed with where the trilogy ended. Didn't really conclude the tale of Sigmar and his ascension to godhood. Probably two more books would be needed.

I'd also like a book detailing him facing Morkar, I liked the little 'easter egg' in _God King_ regarding that...


----------

